# April Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Alrighty....the poll is finally open. 
Good luck choosing your favorites, remember to select all the ones you like then select VOTE! Have fun.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

...and yes, if you are wondering (_Last edited by Ivyacres; Today at 06:21 PM. Reason: photos ;-)) I did forget to add the pics! LOL Just gotta laugh at myself sometimes!!!!
_


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Ivyacres said:


> ...and yes, if you are wondering (_Last edited by Ivyacres; Today at 06:21 PM. Reason: photos ;-)) I did forget to add the pics! LOL Just gotta laugh at myself sometimes!!!!
> _


It happens to us all, we appreciate you looking after the competition every month, thank you!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The votes are coming in!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

So many beautiful pictures  I think I need to take a photography class!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

LynnC said:


> So many beautiful pictures  I think I need to take a photography class!


LOL...another project to add to my 'retirement to-do list' :smile2:

these great pics sure are making the choices hard.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

25 members have voted already, have you? 
This poll will close on 04-29-2018 at 06:07 PM


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

So many beautiful photos to choose from. Voted


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Can’t get my computer hoping I can do it here:
#8 oscarsdad
#16 Happy
#22 alaska7133
❤❤❤



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

So many beautiful pics to choose from. I voted.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I just voted too, ALL fantastic pictures!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Ivyacres said:


> ...and yes, if you are wondering (_Last edited by Ivyacres; Today at 06:21 PM. Reason: photos ;-)) I did forget to add the pics! LOL Just gotta laugh at myself sometimes!!!!
> _


:surprise:
We still love ya.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

All fantastic pictures........

Look through the entries, make your selections-it's multiple choice and you can vote for as many entries as you want. Just be sure to vote for all you want before hitting "Vote Now".

Sunday April 29th is the last day to cast your votes!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

37 members have voted. Pic your favorite and cast a vote (or many votes) before Sunday 04-29-2018 at 06:07 PM.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> 37 members have voted. Pic your favorite and cast a vote (or many votes) before Sunday 04-29-2018 at 06:07 PM.


just a reminder!:smile2:


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's still time to cast your vote in this colorful contest


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Voted*

I just voted! Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

41 Votes in so far!

Voting ends Sunday April 29th!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you Voted?

42 votes in so far-look through the entries, make your selections, then hit Vote Now!

*This poll will close on 04-29-2018 at 06:07 PM*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

43 Votes are in....... hope to see more members vote.

It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many entries as you want. Make all your selections then hit "Vote Now".

*Voting poll closes Sunday April 29th @ 6:07 PM EST.

Today and Tomorrow are the last two days to cast your votes. *


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

45 Votes in...

Have you voted?
*
The poll closes tomorrow-Sunday 4/29 @6:07 PM EST*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*TODAY is the last day to cast your Votes in the Photo Contest, poll closes @ 6;07 PM EST.
*
If you haven't voted yet, look through all the Great entries, make your selections-it's multiple choice, you can vote for as many pictures as you want. Make all your selections then hit 'VOTE NOW".


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

46 members have voted...only a few hours left to cast your vote before the *poll closes @ 6:07 PM EST.*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*The Voting poll closes in a few hours @ 6:07 PM EST. *

Don't miss out on casting your votes!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congratulations to Happy for submitting the winning photo.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations Happy! Beautiful Picture


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Happy!

All fantastic entries, fun theme this month.


----------



## NJGoldenMom (Jan 11, 2018)

Congratulations to Happy! I enjoyed seeing everyone's beautiful photos.


----------

